# AquaClear Filter Owners: Let's Talk "Flow Control"...



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

If you own a Hagen AquaClear HOB filter, please sign in and indicate what model you have and what you keep the "flow control" valve set to atop the filter's cover -- I'm trying to get a handle on what the "best" setting is for my 110 model because the information about these that's out there is confusing at best. Some hobbyists and professionals claim they to HAVE to run these full-steam, wide open, maximum flow ALL the time for turnover rates...while there's just as many that state these should ALWAYS be run at lowest flow/slowest return as that polishes and filters the water better due to increased exposure time to media and bacteria...

I can't figure out where my flow control knob should be set to on my 110; keeping it all the way on max flow seems to create a large current in my tank that my fancy goldfish don't seem to care for when they pass it, yet keeping it on low flow makes the filter much noisier with the bubbles being sucked into it from the bar below the intake (a subject for another time) and then I'm afraid the filter won't be turning over the maximum amount of water per hour for filtration duties. I understand the notion of the water being filtered better by having more contact time with the media on low flow, but does this affect the tank's health at all? I notice that on low flow, the intake moves over the impeller in such a way it reduces the "force" of the intake's sucking motion, letting more debris escape that passes near the intake strainer...this can't be good, can it? 

Hagen themselves actually make this whole thing more confusing because THEIR literature on these filters state "more crystal clear and sparkling water" CAN be achieved by leaving the flow REDUCED; I'm not sure where this flow control knob should be set, with all this conflicting information...

What do all you AquaClear owners do...and why?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I have no Aquaclear but I do have what may be relevant info. My brother has nad a plastic "pond" from Home Depot for quite
some time. It's 2 tiered BTW. He has gone through a few pumps in that time and says that when you choke them they burn out
much faster. Their "control" is configured thus. A cylinder(plastic) about 5/8th inch dia. with another inside of it and both
having a hole in the side of it, that, when the inner cylinder is turned, either line up or not causing a path though which the water flows.
This obviously puts a back pressure in/on the line which causes more heat to build up in the motor.
Also obvious is that this would not have anything to do/w the Aquaclear if their "control" is not likewise configured.
It is also been apparent to me that when I slow down the flow in my bio-filter very much the readings which I get on ammonia 
will increase. Admittedly my system is DIY and I designed it to work/w low flow rate to begin/w. But I do control that rate
through an air valve. Quite intentionally it has extremely little particle filtration involved as it's a "flow through" type, but through
2 bio-media's. The first being A material called "Bio-Bale" which is an e-bay item.
CPR Bio Bale 1 Gallon Best Biological Filte Media White | eBay
And then through Fluval Pre Filter.
Hagen Fluval Pre-Filter Media 750 grams Aquarium Filter Bio Media
Or Matrix depending on which tank it's in.
Seachem Matrix Bio-Media Aquarium Filter Bio Media
And this is a picture of one of them. Sorry I know you didn't ask for all of this.



It's impossible to get back pressure on these unless you dumped a large quantity of dirt into it. But you will get less bio
cleansing of chemicals if you slow the flow down too much in there by reducing the air or letting the air stone get old/clogged.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

So what are you saying, Raymond? :fish9:


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Mostly that you should check how your aquaclear cuts down the flow. It could shorten the life span of the motor.
But in my tank(s) slowing down the flow de-creases the effectiveness of the biological action.

You might could use more air bubbles in that tank...LOL...


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

I used to have over a dozen AC's running, before switching my fishroom over to a centralized air driven system. I only half paid attention to that flow function, usually wide open but no doubt moved around at times due to busy maintenance on heavily stocked tanks. I saw no difference regardless of where it was positioned, though I did have extended intakes on them so I didn't have to unplug them when doing 50% water changes. I beat the snot out of those filters, beyond what the casual fishkeeper with a decorated tank would ever consider doing. The only reason I got rid of them was as the fishroom expanded the electrical mayhem did as well; read fire hazard.

I think the type of media used matters more than the flow rate. Orient the media towards what you want the filter to do, it's one advantage the AC's have over many other designs.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Raymond S. said:


> Mostly that you should check how your aquaclear cuts down the flow. It could shorten the life span of the motor.


Having owned AquaClears for years, I can shed some light on this:
1. Raymond - the AquaClear flow limiter doesn't actually act like a choke, it acts like a recirculation vent. By shifting the inlet tube, you go from pulling all the water from the tank thru the inlet tube to pulling half the water from the tank thru the inlet tube, and half the water from the recirculation chamber in the filter. The out-flow from the filter fills the recirculation chamber on the side of the filter before it dumps out into the tank again. Look at the manual for the filter and it'll explain more.
2. The noise of the AC filters can be mitigated by removing the plastic cover, putting some plastic wrap over the top and rubber banding it, or by letting the impeller housing and motor get dirty.
3. I use a large foam prefilter on my AC, enough that I can put an AC50 on full flow on my 10 gallon and not blast the fish out of the water, and I've never noticed trouble with the motor. The tank has been running for a year, and the filter is 3 years old and going strong.

Any other questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have prefilter sponge on my AQ110 and run it 100% with swordtail fry.The sponge needs to be cleaned every 4-7 days as it clogs up first and slows flow.As soon as remove the prefilter sponge(to clean) the filter is "cranking" again.I love my AQ and although I am a dedicated sump guy,if the time arises I need another HOB, I'll buy nothing except AQ.
I don't think you will get better filtering by slowing it down as even if the exposure time is increased the nutrient removal is decreased(give and take deal).
I would look into extending your tubes below bubbles or "plumbing it " with a couple 90's to avoid the bubbles.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I say run it the way that you and your fish are the happiest with. If it makes less noise running it full speed but your fish don't like it, try doing something like this Filter Currents: A Betta's Worst Nightmare Numerous on here have done it and resolved their high current issues.

You do have numerous options for different types of media. An AC 110 is a pretty large filter that will allow a lot of things to be done differently if you choose to. If you have already added purigen or something you may have limited room. You could even go to a filter pad vs the standard sponge. That would require constant attention to how dirty it gets but it can polish the water better.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

I use an AC110 and an AC70 both in a 40 gal Breeder at full flow and the fish have no problem


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for your input and suggestions; I picked up some fresh 100ml packs of Purigen yesterday and dropped them in the 110...I'm leaving it on max flow for the time being and it seems like the polishing action of the Purigen is already working and making my water glass-clear...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

rift lake said:


> I use an AC110 and an AC70 both in a 40 gal Breeder at full flow and the fish have no problem


Wow...

You run a 110 AND a 70 on a 40 gallon on wide open flow and there's NO issues?


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

ClinicaTerra said:


> Wow...
> 
> You run a 110 AND a 70 on a 40 gallon on wide open flow and there's NO issues?


No not a one, even had several Breedings


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Dang...that seems suspicious to me because on my 60 with the 110 even at low flow there is a ton of turbulence...


----------

